# is this Catalan?



## lucface

is this Catalan? if not, what then?



Não logado!

Erro: Esta página não pode ser vista quando já se está logado.

Nota: Você deve ativar os cookies para logar.
Nome de Usuário:	
Senha:	

Você não tem uma conta? Registre-se agora mesmo!

[Executado em 0.000017 segundos]


----------



## Laia

no, it's not Catalan.


----------



## Mei

Hi there,

Maybe it's portuguese.

Good to see you around Laia.

Mei


----------



## lucface

ok, ill keep checkn. thanks for the welcoming! i have to complain a bit though,...duh....sory, but the no urls till 30 posts thing is really anoying. cause it would help comunication so greatly for me about the subject im trying to remedy. atleast if i could post a picture from photobucket i wouldnt be so handicapped.
ok, that said- thanks for having me!


----------



## Fernando

For sure it is Portuguese. Sorry, but the "No URLs post" is a great rule since it avoid us a lot of spam. Please, post in the "Portuguese-English" forum.


----------



## lucface

ok, awesome. tanx!
yah i get the sacrafice. after i get 30 posts ill reep the benifites. but, hehe, im going to go a little post happy this week. but dont worry,...ill keep it relative.


----------



## Samaruc

It's Portuguese.

I guess it means:
_
Not logged!

Error: This page can not be seen if already logged.

Note: In order to log in, you must activate the cookies.
User Name:
Password:

Don't you have an account? Register right now!​_


----------



## lucface

ahhh, hmm, ok...thats a huge help. thank you.
 im moving over the the portuguese thread. 
i just gota say though, you guys are vary helpfull and quick! even in the wrong forum!.... ok, see ya in Portugal


----------

